# Look what I saw on my webcams of my backyard...



## spikethebest (Mar 4, 2010)

look on CH6, where my Mazuri food is... in the hole... 

i cant upload the video, so i took multiple screenshots as it was happening....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 4, 2010)

I was expecting a paranormal activity moment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2010)

I was going to say that you had a pretty healthy little ground squirrel until I saw the big bad boogie man stalking him. Did he get him?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 4, 2010)

What exactly am I looking at here?


----------



## terracolson (Mar 4, 2010)

Ground squirrel? is that is.. i see the animal, just not sure what kreeps up from the ground...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> What exactly am I looking at here?



The pictures on the right side of the group. Watch just to the right and at the bottom of the plate of Mazuri. There's a hole, then you see a ground squirrel or gopher pop up in the hole, then eventually you see a cat looking at the hole.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw. GOOD KITTY! I can solve that problem for you in a fraction of a second, if the kitty didn't already solve it.


----------



## t_mclellan (Mar 5, 2010)

Phew! I'm glad you told me that was a "Ground Squirrel"!
For a second I thought you needed to shave your tortoise!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 5, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> Aw. GOOD KITTY! I can solve that problem for you in a fraction of a second, if the kitty didn't already solve it.



what is your solution? i see holes everywhere in my backyard, and i fill them up, put rocks in them, stick the watering hose in them, and they still come back. and i refuse to use any chemicals because my precious lil ft lives full time back there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

A couple of summers ago the guy across the street really disced up his field good. Then took a ripper and ripped it, then disced it again. This caused his ground squirrel population to move and I had a family of them move into my pasture. My horse likes to run and buck and stepping in a ground squirrel hole is unacceptable. I bought ground squirrel poison pellets, poured them down the hole. The next morning I happened to glance over in that direction and there was one of my cats reaching into the hold and scooping out handsful of poison and eating it! Stupid cat! I guess I caught him in time, because he never got sick. But I got a heavy cinderblock and put it over the hole in case he got the urge again.

I never hesitate to use poison to get rid of pests...either ants or squirrels. You just have to take precautions so the GOOD animals can't get into it.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2010)

might be a bit extreme but dynamite might solve your problem.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw. GOOD KITTY! I can solve that problem for you in a fraction of a second, if the kitty didn't already solve it.
> ...



Uhh... I'll e-mail you.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw poison is so cruel because it's a slow death. I'm obviously against killing any animal but I would think a quick death would be more humane at least!

And I knew what boxes to look at but I couldn't figure out what animals they were!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have no advice for this, only to say my cat caught a very slow moving rat (slow because it had been poisoned.) Then my cat ate it and died. It was a horrible thing. (I take the blame for this completely for letting my cat out.) I beg everyone on here that uses poisons to consider all the other animals they could be killing.


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't like poisons either. There are lots of other ways to do it, depending on your situation. Traps, .22s, terriers or cats, etc...

Has anyone ever tried to gimmicky-looking ultra-sonic things that are supposed to drive them away?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2010)

Before I opted for the poison, I bought a solar-powered gizmo that you put down into the hole. The vibrations it made were supposed to drive the squirrels away. It didn't work.

I have tried the barking watch dog, a motion activated recording of a barking dog. Bought that to chase away opossum. The device worked, but it didn't work.

My latest spendthrift device for animal control was the sprinkler that activates when it senses motion. I bought that to chase my neighbors chickens away. It works, but it didn't work (if you catch my drift).


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Before I opted for the poison, I bought a solar-powered gizmo that you put down into the hole. The vibrations it made were supposed to drive the squirrels away. It didn't work.
> 
> I have tried the barking watch dog, a motion activated recording of a barking dog. Bought that to chase away opossum. The device worked, but it didn't work.
> 
> My latest spendthrift device for animal control was the sprinkler that activates when it senses motion. I bought that to chase my neighbors chickens away. It works, but it didn't work (if you catch my drift).




Ha Ha! Well fed, WET chickens!

Looks like you may need a Jack Russel or a .22.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 6, 2010)

My bonsai teacher (who owns a nursery) says they work ...


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 6, 2010)

If you give the cat some time it will probably get it they usually do.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 7, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> If you give the cat some time it will probably get it they usually do.



yea i hope so.

i will keep you guys updated.

anyone get my webcams working to watch for yourself?


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Mar 11, 2010)

Pay all the neighbor hood kids to catch gopher snakes and kingsnakes and let them go on the property. They will take care of any pest. Good thing about Kingsnakes, they eat Rattle Snakes. 

You have to be real careful with poisons. A believe my neighbor was poisoning rats and a couple got into my yard and wouldn't you know the weekend I wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t home, a couple of them ate the rats and died. A lesson learned....


----------

